# I-INC Cy199 Monitor no picture or Bios



## absorber1 (Jul 1, 2008)

power button just flashes blue then yellow , does not work on other computer, other model # YP999 , thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Is this a new monitor, or did it just stop working?

Your post is a bit confusing. Are you saying you tried the CY199 on two computers and it didn't work? If so, I'd have to say it sounds like the monitor is faulty, the cables are faulty, or it's not connected properly.
And what do you mean when you say the "other model # YP999"?


Here's a link to download the users manual, and look at the product support......
http://www.i-inc-usa.com/Product/cy199.htm


----------



## IG STAS (Jul 14, 2008)

I got the same problem yesterday. Have you had this problem solved?


----------



## flightrisk (Aug 15, 2008)

Same problem with me too, just happened today. Apparently sometime just after the warranty period ends, there is a problem with some of these monitors. We have a few identical ones and one in a dual monitor setup just went out. $65 for repair plus shipping on your credit card if you call i-inc


----------

